# Golovkin-Adama/Selby-Munroe RBR!



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Monte Carlo card starts at 5pm on BoxNation :good


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

What time is Golovkin on?


----------



## Eoghan (Jun 6, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> What time is Golovkin on?


8.45 due to start. What about the Cardiff card, when's that supposed to start?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Eoghan said:


> 8.45 due to start. What about the Cardiff card, when's that supposed to start?


*Live on the Red Button on Sky Sports from 6pm*

*6pm* 6 x 3 mins Super Middleweight Contest

TOBIAS WEBB (12st 4lbs) v NATHAN KING (12st 1lbs 6oz)

--

Followed by

6 x 3 mins Middleweight Contest

KERRY HOPE (11st 11lbs 7oz) v PAUL MOFFETT (12st 2lbs)

--

Followed by

10 x 3 mins WBC International Light Welterweight Championship

CHRIS JENKINS (9st 12lbs 13oz) v CHRISTOPHER SEBIRE (9st 13lbs 12oz)

--

*LIVE on Sky Sports 1 from 8pm*

8pm 8 x 3 mins Welterweight Contest

ERICK OCHIENG (10st 8lbs 12oz) v DALE EVANS (10st 8lbs 5oz)

--

Followed by

12 x 3 mins Eliminator for British Lightweight Championship

GAVIN REES (9st 8lbs 15oz) v GARY BUCKLAND (9st 8lbs 13oz)

--

Followed by

6 x 3 mins Heavyweight Contest

ANTHONY JOSHUA (17st 3lbs 9oz) v DORIAN DARCH (17st 3oz)

--

Followed by

12 x 3 mins Vacant European & British Featherweight Championship

LEE SELBY (8st 13lbs 8oz) v RENDALL MUNROE (8st 12lbs 5oz)

--

10 x 3 mins Celtic Welterweight Championship

JASON COOK (10st 4lbs 15oz) v TONY PACE (10st 1lbs 1oz)


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Nice one @Eoghan and @Wallet


----------



## Jakemilo (Nov 12, 2012)

These commentators on boxnation have got me craving for watt and halling sounds def going off


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

:good


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Checking in. I'm off the drink so I'm being an unsociable git for the next few weekends. Bring on the boxing! :bbb

Deano Byrne is on this card so there's an Irish interest at least. Bursak fight looks a good one too. It's not a bad aul card.


----------



## Scotty (Jun 6, 2012)

Jakemilo said:


> These commentators on boxnation have got me craving for watt and halling sounds def going off


Surely they haven't got the same pair that done GGG V Ishida!


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Look at this shit.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-319620/Pot-Noodle-UKs-hated-brand.html


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Good to see you can record the red button again this time (last time out it wouldn't work)

So we get to see all of tonight's available boxing.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Paul Smith v Tobias Webb is confirmed then. What a shit fight.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Great round. Byrne is so wide it's frustrating. Swinging punches leaving him so open.


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Eating right hands. Should be pulled out.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

WAR cousin Dean.

:eire


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Deano is as tough as nails. I feel for him.


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

"Elegantly zdressed for ze boxing"


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Poshest announcer ever!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Tobias Webb on now, haven't seen him in years since Frank had him.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

If Byrne had an American corner, Buncey would be moaning that they should have pulled him out...


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

By the way, the next fight should be entertaining. I was watching footage of Loreto earlier and his is better than what his record would suggest. 

Also, Joyi on British TV for the first time! :yep


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

King just dropped Webb in the first round


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

dkos said:


> By the way, the next fight should be entertaining. I was watching footage of Loreto earlier and his is better than what his record would suggest.
> 
> *Also, Joyi on British TV for the first time!* :yep


What happened to him beating Budler clearly mate


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

How is Webb getting a shot at Paul Smith? He's area title level at a stretch.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Really competitive first round with Loreto landing the better shots. 

10-9 Loreto


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

check in..


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

hearn should have put some sort of eliminator on this bill for the smith fight, would have atleast added a tiny bit of legitimacy to smiths next fight.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Jim-bo in the house :sheeeit


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Joyi saved by the bell!


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

Good shout on Loreto,kids decent.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Joyi knocked clean out!


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Who said the lower weight fighters can't punch? :hey


----------



## KO KING95 (Jul 21, 2012)

What a KO!


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

That was an absolutely sick counter left hook.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> What happened to him beating Budler clearly mate


I didn't see all of it as my stream cut out, but from what I saw he was very unlucky not to get the decision.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Check in.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

dkos said:


> I didn't see all of it as my stream cut out, but from what I saw he was very unlucky not to get the decision.


I heard it was real close, I haven't seen it myself. Just on the wind up.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Smith-Webb is a really poor fight for the British title


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

apparently that is the best webb has looked in a while.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> Smith-Webb is a really poor fight for the British title


Agreed. Webb is gash.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Another knockout guaranteed here :yep


----------



## HMSTempleGarden (Jun 15, 2012)

Joyi couldn't defend the left hand all night.


----------



## Jakemilo (Nov 12, 2012)

Terrible fight for british title board must be rolling in it if there giving lonsdale belts away should just mandate fielding


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Fuck this bloke is in bad shape and he looks 50


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

Who is this little fatty ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

brave fat man


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Brilliant stuff.


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

Makabu would have been all wrong for Cleverly,lucky escape I think.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

FFS


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Joyi is one of the biggest letdowns in recent years. Maybe even the biggest.

So unhaps.


----------



## faz (Jan 25, 2013)

Shame that Cleverly pulled out. Would have made this card much more interesting. Although to be honest, I'm not too sure he would've lasted much longer than Makubu's opponent.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Hope not looking great


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

dkos said:


> By the way, the next fight should be entertaining. I was watching footage of Loreto earlier and his is better than what his record would suggest.


Apparently so!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

The Hope fght has been entertaining, not much quality on show though..


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Hope will get fed to Ryder on the Burns undercard. Ryder smashes him inside 3 rounds.


----------



## Nifty.Tech (Jan 20, 2014)

Impressed with the fights on BN so far,very good quality.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Interested to see how Jenkins gets on in this


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

Might have to go out and miss the Sky show. 

Does anyone know if the replay at 01:30 will just be a repeat of the original broadcast, or will they change it to put the biggest fights up front? In other words, would I have to stay up until like 04:00 to see Selby-Munroe? 

Thanks if anyone knows.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

bruthead said:


> Might have to go out and miss the Sky show.
> 
> Does anyone know if the replay at 01:30 will just be a repeat of the original broadcast, or will they change it to put the biggest fights up front? In other words, would I have to stay up until like 04:00 to see Selby-Munroe?
> 
> Thanks if anyone knows.


They are normally a straight repeat.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

^its usually the original broadcast..


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I like this fletcher-bursak fight.maybe not top class but it is good quality and very even.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

is the ggg fight up necks?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Jenkins is still *very* amateurish with that straight right hand he throws, technically he looks brilliant with the left hook and left uppercut, but that straight right is just weird.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

cleverly ringside in wales, let the conspiracy theories begin.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> cleverly ringside in wales, let the conspiracy theories begin.


:eddie

Cleverly-Bellew summer fight in Liverpool :yep No wonder Clev has pulled out of his last two fights


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Fletcher is a much better boxer than bursak but he is letting bursaks clinching,fouling and body punching bother him.if the fight is fought at middle distance then bursak will win this.

Fletcher is frustrating,because he could be good.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Jenkins might stop this guy


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Jenkins showing real ability in that round, he's still raw but definitely has class about him, hurt the Frog multiple times to the body, he's found his rythym and he's looking like the talent we know he is. That left hook to the body is a beautiful punch.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Jenkins showing real ability in that round, he's still raw but definitely has class about him, hurt the Frog multiple times to the body, he's found his rythym and he's looking like the talent we know he is. That left hook to the body is a beautiful punch.


Yep,good prospect for the future.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Good learning fight this for Jenkins


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Max bursak is a horrible,horrible fighter.

He has fouled and clinched his way through this,and I can't wait to see one of our boys put him out of his misery.


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

ImElvis666 said:


> Checking in. I'm off the drink so I'm being an unsociable git for the next few weekends. Bring on the boxing! :bbb
> 
> Deano Byrne is on this card so there's an Irish interest at least. Bursak fight looks a good one too. It's not a bad aul card.


good on you pal. worth it in the long run. im trying to drink less and less these days....

how is dean byrne? i havent actually seen him before.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Watt talking sense and Halling being a bit harsh on Jenkins considering the lack of experience Jenkins has.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> Watt talking sense and Halling being a bit harsh on Jenkins considering the lack of experience Jenkins has.


Yep. What do you expect from a guy who literally knows nothing about boxing..Incredible how he gets paid for this.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Yep. What do you expect from a guy who literally knows nothing about boxing..Incredible how he gets paid for this.


Yeah he`s getting worse,when he first started I thought he was much better then Adam Smith but now his lack of knowledge shines through.He has the voice for the job but nothing else unfortunately.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Fletcher won,unbelievable.

Shit,shit fight.thank god it wasn't for a real belt.

I'm happy though as I picked fletcher in the prediction league :happy


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Groves in Monte Carlo looking dapper.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

WTF is Groves doing there :rofl Did look dapper to be fair...


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Right what have I missed and when is Golovkin up?


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Adama coming in NOW.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Watched the last few rounds of Fletcher-Bursak. Damn both guys just are average.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

What the fuck is this anthem.

Is Maloney involved in this production?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

This bloke doesn't look Ghanaian...


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Why is there a white guy who looks like he should be playing in a pub singing the Ghana national anthem?

For GGG they should play the Borat song.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Issac hayes is there in the corner of the african.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Ishy said:


> Right what have I missed and when is Golovkin up?


Right fucking NOW. They're doing the Kazakh Anthem as we speak.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Them Bones said:


> Right fucking NOW. They're doing the Kazakh Anthem as we speak.


Phew. Just in time :happy


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

This won't last long


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

#whorupicking


----------



## thechosen1 (Nov 21, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Groves in Monte Carlo looking dapper.


Missed that is he still rockin the pink pants ??


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

fuckin ed robinsons creepy smile :rofl


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Right hand right on the bell.

Man I love watching ggg.I see a left hook finish tonight.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Give Adama credit, he's definitely having a good go. Managed to catch GGG once or twice there. Still won't last much longer though.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Good effort from Adama...


----------



## Mr Applebee (Jun 5, 2013)

Adama did alright in that round. He's using a lot of energy though


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Adama had a decent third round.scored with jabs to body and head,plus a good overhand right.

Still ggg's round though.


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

Who out there could potentially take the centre of the ring from GGG? He's technically so great that if he stalks you, it's going to be a long, drawn-out KO; If you try and take it to him, he'll bomb you. Hope we see him in with a fringe like Geale/Quillin/Murray next, before Sergio after that.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Evans looked good that first round.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Golovkin threw some beautiful shots in the 4th.uppercuts and hooks particulary.


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

Not saying he would definitely win but I think Froch's jab would cause Golovkin problems, GGG loves to glide in to that middle distance and while he shows good angles his lack of real head movement would see him eating some clean punches.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ochieng is so negative, he's barely threw a punch, 2-0 Evans. Does the Eagle realise this is an 8 rounder?


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

I eat my words! Adama really had a good spell in the middle of that round; didn't seem to hurt GGG that much but he definitely made him more cautious and took control of the centre. Seemed to piss GGG off though as he fucking blitzed him in the final minute


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Adama starting to get punished.

Another round like that and the ref could stop it.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Looks like Ochieng's here for the payday, disgraceful performance.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

GGG defence getting exposed


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Adama is a tough mofo!


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Left hook has been coming.adama is tough.


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

Fair fucks to Adama - giving it a real go. Hope he gets another relevant fight soon.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

This is a good fight,much like the rosado and Stevens fights.its not a destruction but a gradual beat down.


----------



## PHONK (Jul 14, 2012)

ref suggesting he'll stop the fight if things don't improve in the next round or just warning Adama about his gum shield?


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Corner should pull Admama out now, he ain't winning and has took enough punishment to earn his money.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Jab knockdown.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Looks like Ochieng's here for the payday, disgraceful performance.


Yep,if he doesn`t show anything soon I hope Eddie stops showing him on tv


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Good stoppage that, Golovkin seemed to be in second gear for the early rounds and only stepped it up when Adama got too confident in the 5th.

Adama's solid, such a tough fella.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Ref stopped it and rightly so.

Adama was never going to win and he could of gone a few more rounds but took a career finishing beating.

Good entertainment that,3 knockdowns and a gutsy opponent.i hope adama gets another payday from this.


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

Good stoppage, Adama was getting rocked by lesser punches, could have ended up with Ishida style KO. 

Golovkin is poised and puts his punches together so well but there is definitely imperfections in his defence that I think a better fighter could make the most of. 

Fantastic fighter though.


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

Adama is a good boy and he respect box.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

4-1 evans


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Good stoppage, saved Adama from pointless damage but still i hate anti-climatic endings like that.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

ochieng is very lucky to be on matchroom, terrible boxer

someone tell him hes not floyd with the shoulder roll and chilling on the ropes


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

Rooster said:


> Good stoppage, saved Adama from pointless damage but still i hate anti-climatic endings like that.


Was definitely not helped that the crowd wasn't a rocking MSG but a casino floor with a handful of coked-up Kazakhs.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

as with every fight the eagle has fought since the quigley fight. GET OFF THE FUCKING ROPES.


----------



## BoxingJabsBlog (Sep 20, 2013)

Glad HBO didn't air ggg destroying another bum.

-------------------

www.boxingjabs.com


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

4-2 Evans. Ochieng looking a bit better now.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

BoxingJabsBlog said:


> Glad HBO didn't air ggg destroying another bum.
> 
> -------------------
> 
> www.boxingjabs.com


tbh that bum did better than macklin and stevens put together


----------



## Gazanta87 (Aug 9, 2013)

What round did ggg finish?


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

So I tune in and the Eagle is handling him? :lol:


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

What's happening with Golovkin is tragic really.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

no killer instinct at all.


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

Gazanta87 said:


> What round did ggg finish?


7.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

ohh shit that's better from the Eagle


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ochieng fucking battered him there, Evans has got a solid beard, he took about 10 flush right hands

Evans looked out on his feet and Ochieng didn't even properly go for it! what an idiot.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

'Bum' is such a disrespectful term for a man who has just gone 7 rounds with gennady golovkin.

Golovkin is a very active fighter,he is trying to have a base in Monte Carlo and still meet his demands with HBO.

I don't mind him facing a top 20 middleweight like Adama when we know he is fighting in America within a couple of months.the word is that James Kirkland or Daniel geale will oppose him.hardly 'bums' are they.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingJabsBlog said:


> Glad HBO didn't air ggg destroying another bum.
> 
> -------------------
> 
> www.boxingjabs.com


Are you a CHB regular with another account to plug a blog or just someone looking to plug a blog?


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

He gets paid well by a rich Kazakh in Monaco. Why not fight a decent opponent as a keep busy? It's not like he's fighting four bums a year! We probably get two top level opponents and two fringe level ... which is great in this day and age (especially in the MW division, where there's realy only four or five fighters you would even consider for 'top level'.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

smoggy7188 said:


> no killer instinct at all.


:deal


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Should have been a 10 rounder. Why is Saint Edward opening a show with an 8 rounder between two fighters who should at least be going 10 with each other?


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

I hope Evans gets this, I have it 5-3 Evans


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

"Masters of the art"


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Ochieng's finishing is shit. Just cost me a place in the cup final too. Prick. @Lilo congrats.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

4-4 draw for me.

I'll say it again *disgraceful * performance from Ochieng. Didn't throw a punch for 3 rounds, got back into it, has his man out on his feet in the 7th and didn't do fuck all, biazarre.

Good fight though, glad Evans got the win.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

hearn needs to release ocheng

hes not serious, if he had a workrate he would of won that


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

smegmaa said:


> *Ochieng's finishing is shit*. Just cost me a place in the cup final too. Prick. @Lilo congrats.


I don't think it's the case that his finishing's shit, he didn't even try.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

makeithappen said:


> "Masters of the art"


I'd almost forgotten how much I hate that twat during Sky's boxing break.


----------



## faz (Jan 25, 2013)

Chuffed for Evans. Coldwell stated on twitter that he doesn't get to train thoroughly because of a lack of sponsorship.. hopefully he gets it now and can push on. Dug deep and deserved the decision over a lazy Ochieng.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Should have been a 10 rounder. Why is Saint Edward opening a show with an 8 rounder between two fighters who should at least be going 10 with each other?


Because people would be moaning like fuck if the show ends up going very late,it was a great fight and I enjoyed all 8 rounds of it.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

funny how ochieng's best win was probably the worst thing that could have happened. Ever since then he has just sat on the ropes.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> Because people would be moaning like fuck if the show ends up going very late,it as a great fight and I enjoyed all 8 rounds of it.


I just need any reason to hate Eddie :lol:


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Enjoyed that fight. Evans deserved it.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Cliched bullshit from sky.

Mccrory 'that's what you get with welsh warriors'


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Ishy said:


> Should have been a 10 rounder. Why is Saint Edward opening a show with an 8 rounder between two fighters who should at least be going 10 with each other?


I think he was catering for Evans, who hadn't been past 6 rounds.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Who's glen talking about.....

Ochegun or oxygen.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

One to watch said:


> Cliched bullshit from sky.
> 
> Mccrory 'that's what you get with welsh warriors'


:lol: Then he called Evans 'Liam'


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Ishy said:


> I just need any reason to hate Eddie :lol:


Fairplay mate


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

One to watch said:


> Cliched bullshit from sky.
> 
> Mccrory 'that's what you get with welsh warriors'


mccory is a yes man, has no real opinion.

still remember him looking baffled about who mares and gonzalez were


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

Glenn Foot's arm recently had an unfortunate coming together with a machete according to someone on boxrec.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Is Joshua's persona fake, he just seems to nice.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Rees-Buckland should be a war, all action fighters.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Casper Gomez said:


> Is Joshua's persona fake, he just seems to nice.


it seems genuine to be honest plus he salutes his opponents and is a peoples person outside of the ring.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Pecsaetan said:


> Glenn Foot's arm recently had an unfortunate coming together with a machete according to someone on boxrec.


wtf :lol:


----------



## faz (Jan 25, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> mccory is a yes man, has no real opinion.
> 
> still remember him looking baffled about who mares and gonzalez were


I remember that, it was horrendously embarrassing! Imagine how much better the punditry would be with somebody who cared enough about the sport to watch all of the relevant fights across all weights, researched thoroughly, showed passion, and analysed what was going on in the sport rather than simply spouting meaningless cliches.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Casper Gomez said:


> Is Joshua's persona fake, he just seems to nice.


he is boring as fuck. always tries hard to say the right "PR-stuff". Its too much in my opinion. but maybe he starts later when he fights decent guys.


----------



## safc1990 (Jun 8, 2012)

Ishy said:


> wtf :lol:


http://www.sunderlandnow.com/local-news/man-severely-injured-machete-attack-wearside/

The fella attacked in Southwick was Foot.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

safc1990 said:


> http://www.sunderlandnow.com/local-news/man-severely-injured-machete-attack-wearside/
> 
> The fella attacked in Southwick was Foot.


:good

That's just insane. Am I right to assume it wasn't some random attack and Foot was targeted?


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

nelson is such a shit presenter


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

#WarBuckland


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Ishy said:


> I just need any reason to hate Eddie :lol:


At least your honest about it :good


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

Nick Halling saying the ring collapse in Argentina might have caused Stephen Smith to KO him

What a joy 2014 on Sky is going to be with this idiot!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I always laugh at Gavin Rees' theme.

*Can't stop The Rock blasting in the background* "...But he was eventually stopped."


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Speaking of Nelson, this video is pretty funny:


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

WhoDatNation said:


> Nick Halling saying the ring collapse in Argentina might have caused Stephen Smith to KO him
> 
> What a joy 2014 on Sky is going to be with this idiot!


Oh my fucking god!!!

Tonight's card is very good,but the presenting and punditry is awful.


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Saffer commentators from the Golovkin fight >>>>>>>> Halling and Watt


----------



## WhoDatNation (Jun 10, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> I always laugh at Gavin Rees' theme.
> 
> *Can't stop The Rock blasting in the background* "...But he was eventually stopped."


:rofl


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

BHAFC said:


> nelson is such a shit presenter


There all pretty shit, there is not 1 guy at sky boxing I would say was good.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Casper Gomez said:


> There all pretty shit, there is not 1 guy at sky boxing I would say was good.


If Halling, Watt, Piper, Nelson and McRory were all on the same show as analyst's, McRory would be the one talking the least shit. That's pretty embarrassing.

Good trade fight, this.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Gary Buckland has the weirdest build. More neck than midriff.

On the topic of pundit, Nelson is a very good pundit for me so can't understand why they're making him present. He seems to struggle with the autocue...


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Cracking opener, Rees doing some lovely body work.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

That's a nasty looking cut, after only 1 round as well.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

What a great first round.

Always a winner this fight,2 guys who don't hold or spoil only look to attack.

Rees wants to take bucklands legs way with body shots.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

This could turn into a WAR.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

This isn't lasting long


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Great round.


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Cleverly in the crowd.. will be signing with Matchroom afterwards I suspect.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Rees looking very good here.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Looks like this will be a good one.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Quality fight this is, both lads producing good work but Rees' class is winning this so far. Brutal looking body shots.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

dkos said:


> Great round.


x2


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

First round for Buckland.

29-28 Rees, this is going to be greulling.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Hard to judge who is going to feel the pace more.

Rees skipping around and boxing on the back foot or buckland looking to track him down as quick as he can.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Interesting how Buckland is moving Gav around with throwing. Definitely trying to take him later...


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

I think Rees has the boxing and the skill to keep buck land off buck land will keep this up but will get tired and more sloppy


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Big round for buckland.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Lovely finish to the round.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

2-2


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Huge round for Buckland, had Rees hurt there. Rees needs to box.

38-38


----------



## Ishy (Jun 2, 2012)

Rees always gasses.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Huge round for Buckland that...


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Quality fight. I think Buckland might get the stoppage but you never know with Rees, he can have quiet rounds and then recover well.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Rees has looked tired since the third round, absolutely shocking stamina


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

Think Rees has hurt his right hand


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Great comeback from Rees, the body work is crazy from both lads here.

48-47 Rees.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Fuck...this is see saw stuff.

One minute I think Rees is gassing,then he Comes back with combos.hard to score without watching as a judge would be.


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

good fight this,
hope rees wins


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

this will be rees last fight


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

All about the body this fight. Headshots will only come into significance once one of them's softened up the other


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Buckland is gulping air now.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

GGG fight was class. Not too fussed about this card though....:wales


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

4-2 rees


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

bodywork by gav is on point!


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

C'mon, Rocko!!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

58-56 Rees

Rees looks fucked though.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

That's one of the worst combinations I've ever seen...Buckland playing Rees' head like a bongo


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

sim_reiss said:


> All about the body this fight. Headshots will only come into significance once one of them's softened up the other


Spot on, insane how there taking these body punches without being hurt


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

sim_reiss said:


> That's one of the worst combinations I've ever seen...Buckland playing Rees' head like a bongo


:lol:

I actually laughed out loud at that.i hate it when he throws Those combos.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Neither of these two will ever get beyond British level again.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

I scored that one even. 68-66 Rees.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

67-66 Rees. Think Buckland is going to stop him, he's completely gassed.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> Neither of these two will ever get beyond British level again.


It doesn't matter when we have such a deep lightweight divison.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

PaulieMc said:


> Neither of these two will ever get beyond British level again.


true but British level can be fun for the fans especialy with the lightweight division at the moment


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I still think buckland will gas around the 10-12 round mark and Rees finishes him.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

"He was taking a breather there."

He was sent to the fucking corner! What is with this knobhead...


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

another change over..come on cabbage!!


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Fucking hell, these two are digging deep.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

76-76. 

What a fight, Rees has nothing left but he's fucking nails :lol: Brilliant


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

I've only just got in seems like it's been a good fight. Rees must have the worst stamina I've ever seen.


----------



## thechosen1 (Nov 21, 2013)

sim_reiss said:


> That's one of the worst combinations I've ever seen...Buckland playing Rees' head like a bongo


:rofl


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

Yes.

Arrrrum punches. First one of the night.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

4-4 but Rees is fucked unless he lands a special body punch which is hurting buckland


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Smart move by the Rees corner there.



Charliebigspuds said:


> I've only just got in seems like it's been a good fight. Rees must have the worst stamina I've ever seen.


To be fair to Rees, this isn't no ordinary fight, this is a war where both men will never be the same. This is full on psychological warfare.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> another change over..come on cabbage!!


:rofl @Pabby :bronesgoat


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Rees is tired can he get that second wind he has been able to get in the past?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

This is a phenomenal effort from Buckland considering what he's coming back from in his last fight. Excellent scrap.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

It's fights like that are the reason Coyle/Mitchell fighting teak, tough imports bugs me.

There are so many brilliant domestic matchups to be made.


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

So much of Bucklands shots are just useless taps


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Smart move by the Rees corner there.
> 
> To be fair to Rees, this isn't no ordinary fight, this is a war where both men will never be the same. This is full on psychological warfare.


I only came in round 7 were the first 6 that good like?

He always gasses at some point in every fight regardless though.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Selby/Munroe still to come. :happy



Charliebigspuds said:


> I only came in round 7 were the first 6 that good like?
> 
> He always gasses at some point in every fight regardless though.


Yeah it's just been a war. Back and forth, Buckland mostly on the front foot, but Gavin's pushed him back a few times. If Buckland wasn't so tough, Rees would have muscled in a lot heavier but I think he's breaking his heart a bit here. This seems much tougher for Rees than Buckland atm but still I doubt either will ever be the same again.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

5-4 Buckland


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

sim_reiss said:


> That's one of the worst combinations I've ever seen...Buckland playing Rees' head like a bongo


It's like he's been on the pads with Vince Cleverly.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

86-85 G Buck.


----------



## safc1990 (Jun 8, 2012)

Ishy said:


> :good
> 
> That's just insane. Am I right to assume it wasn't some random attack and Foot was targeted?


Nope, wasn't random. Sounds like he got himself involved with some very dodgy people.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Watt and Halling playing the roles of "insufferable wankers" perfectly again tonight.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Wallet said:


> It's fights like that are the reason Coyle/Mitchell fighting teak, tough imports bugs me.
> 
> There are so many brilliant domestic matchups to be made.


Yeah spot on.

Mitchell,coyle,Rees,Matthews,gethin,buckland,flannigan,Appleby,crolla,cardle,Martin j ward,Campbell,goodings plus the likes of John Murray,Scott Harrison and Liam Walsh who may fight at lightweight.

And the top boys have very little between them.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

the entire front row looks monged out!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Gavin Rees is a fucking warrior. He won that round IMO.

95-95


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Brave from Gav...


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Lockett has to be my favourite cornerman in british boxing. He's fucking excellent. No silly bollocks with him.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

5-5 If it goes to the cards fuck knows who will get it


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

true pocket rocket is a splendid cornerman.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> It's like he's been on the pads with Vince Cleverly.


HAHAHA, exactly!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

What the fuck was that, was that a double downslap punch?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Welsh people. :-(


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

105-104 rees, outstanding effort


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> What the fuck was that, was that a double downslap punch?


terrible technique


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Welsh people. :-(


:rofl


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> Lockett has to be my favourite cornerman in british boxing. He's fucking excellent. No silly bollocks with him.


Love him. He's got a very bright future as a trainer imo.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

This is a fight with no superior. Whoever gets the decision deserves it but I don't see room for complaint either way. Both men have given absolutely everything and should come out with their stock raised. Warriors.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

6-5 Rees


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Lockett has to be my favourite cornerman in british boxing. He's fucking excellent. No silly bollocks with him.


A friend of mine said Lockett got approached by Warren to train Clev quite a while ago. Not surprised Frank was talking him up recently...


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Boo gavin rees is using witchcraft to ruin his gloves!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Please be a draw...

I give this fight 4 Choi's and a Bradley out of 5.

:choi:choi:choi:choi:tim


----------



## gob-bluth (May 24, 2013)

Enjoyed that


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

how much are these men getting?


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

:clap::clap::clap::clap::clap::clap:


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

I have Rees by 2.


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Rees on points for the acca please


----------



## thechosen1 (Nov 21, 2013)

:[email protected] Eddie gurnin ringside in 12th


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Just got in lads, what's left to come? Joshua and Selby by the looks of it?


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

7-5 Rees However #Eddielovesadraw is possible and I wouldn`t argue with a Buckland win


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

115-113 Rees. You'll struggle to see a better fight domestically then that this year, amazing stuff.


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

Hope this gets scored a draw. Neither guy deserves to lose.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

The bar has just been set very high for the British fight of the year.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Think Buckland is gonna get this tbh.


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> how much are these men getting?


Not fucking enough.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Dear Gavin Rees and Gary Buckland,
Just to let you know, you will definitely be pissing blood for most of next week.

Regards.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Please be a draw...
> 
> I give this fight 4 Choi's and a Bradley out of 5.
> 
> :choi:choi:choi:choi:tim


:rofl


----------



## stevebhoy87 (Jun 4, 2013)

Superb fight, had Rees edging it but kind of want it to be a draw


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Mat_Cauthon said:


> Not fucking enough.


no shit man, they deserve a bonus!


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Excellent fight which ebbed and flowed.

I think most of us would be happy with a draw.

I do worry about the afters for them after this fight though.buckland for example has had the John Murray fight,the Gary Sykes fight,the Stephen smith ko and now this.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Is the ref crying? :lol:


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

Reminds me a little of Perez v Abdusalamov.. Fucking brutal


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lmao @ the speech by ref..shut up!


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Rees edged it


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Buckland takes a split by one point.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

He deserved that. Fuck anybody booing or complaining. Incredible fight.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

gutted for reesey!


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> :rofl @Pabby :bronesgoat


:lol: :cabbagereeves coming soon.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Rees had that. Welsh decision.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lmao


----------



## Ashikaga (Jun 5, 2013)

Gutted for Rees, didn't think he lost either of his last 2.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Someone translate this please


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

cardiff robbery


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Shit like this makes me teary eyed. Boxing ftw.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

They'll be a rematch. On a PPV card.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Rees was unlucky not to get the decision there, IMO.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Bit concerned about Rees health.

At one point he said he couldn't see,and one of his corner said 'I know'.

Not good.this is why 12 rounders are better than 15.


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> He deserved that. Fuck anybody booing or complaining. Incredible fight.


Fuck you.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Calzaghe looks like he's lost a fortune on that fight :lol:


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Rees wedi enyll hwna 116-113


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

blatant robbery lol


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Damm it,can`t complain but fairplay to Buckland


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Judges maybe were impressed with Bucklands arm punches. He really threw a lot of them just to look busy. smart move by him better than doing nothing. this decision is shit for m prediction league!!! :-(


----------



## TheBoxingfan101 (Sep 16, 2013)

PaulieMc said:


> They'll be a rematch. On a PPV card.


haha :lol:


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Pabby said:


> :lol: :cabbagereeves coming soon.


:rofl


----------



## wrimc (Jun 4, 2012)

Thought Rees had it personally he had the quality there IMO but can't argue really with the decision


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Anyone tell me what Golovkin fight was like? Did he look impressive?


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

I know it was close, but did anyone have Buckland winning?


----------



## Macho_Grande (Jun 6, 2012)

That was a close competitive great fight but Rees a clear winner for me.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Buckland is a free agent so Hearn wins either way, he's got another Lightweight contender in Buckland :eddie


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

116-112 Rees

Rees deserved the win, no doubt.


----------



## faz (Jan 25, 2013)

I had Rees by a round, but it was a cracking fight and a close one too. I hope Rees doesn't retire and they make the rematch.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Is joushua getting paid more (for this knock over job) then Rees and Buckland are getting?


----------



## Mr Applebee (Jun 5, 2013)

close fight but i defo felt rees took it


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Close but clear for Rees...


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Buckland is a free agent so Hearn wins either way, he's got another Lightweight contender in Buckland :eddie


Unless he goes with Wazza who will be interested


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

Casper Gomez said:


> Is joushua getting paid more (for this knock over job) then Rees and Buckland are getting?


Probably.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

I had it for Rees too but I don't begrudge Buckland the victory. He fought very well and deserves lots of credit. Whilst Rees lost, he put in a good showing so I hope he isnt too disheartened and retires because of the defeat. He still has a lot to offer British boxing.

Excellent fight.


----------



## Jdempsey85 (Jan 6, 2013)

Charliebigspuds said:


> Anyone tell me what Golovkin fight was like? Did he look impressive?


Awesome he is the Guvnor


----------



## James Figg (Jul 15, 2012)

I had Rees win 116-112 and can't see how Buckland got that decision.

Brilliant fight, a credit not only to British boxing but to the sport in general but wrong man got the nod.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Casper Gomez said:


> Is joushua getting paid more (for this knock over job) then Rees and Buckland are getting?


Proberly but less then what Degale got for his early fights


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

I didn't score it but Rees seemed the more accurate and solid puncher throughout really.

Buckland definately won a few rounds clear though when Rees was gassed.that combined with his relentless workrate looks to have won it.

You can't call 'robbery' on a fight like that.the judges spend every second transfixed to every shot being thrown,they mark and evaluate.whereas we just sit back,watch and enjoy.i score fights but I'd never claim that I could score better than someone sat on the ring apron.


----------



## bruthead (Jun 20, 2013)

Thought Rees did more quality work. Slightly surprised it went against him.


----------



## James Figg (Jul 15, 2012)

Charliebigspuds said:


> Anyone tell me what Golovkin fight was like? Did he look impressive?


As one-sided as I thought it would be and I always had the feeling that he could end it when he wanted.


----------



## Sogoplayboy (Jun 3, 2012)

Ironic they played 'Money for Nothing' after a fight like that!


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Hopefully Big Josh knocks out Darch in the first 2


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

AJ..bruno 2.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

I'll go against the grain and say UD Joshua


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

buckland throwing arm punches and silly slap flurries 

terry oconnor proving hes a buffon again


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

altered beast enters


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

for me joshua isnt the big puncher people think he is but we will see.


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

gonna tow the party line here.

rees did enough.

don't surprise me with terry o connor though.:yep


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Darch's belly tattoo's are shit lol


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lol @ the rocky 4 close up shot of josh.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Terry O Connor as ref? Brit stoppage incoming.


----------



## NSFW (May 14, 2013)

Joshua looks chinny.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)




----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Time to finish this


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Terry O Connor as ref? Brit stoppage incoming.


He was really holding himself back there


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

Where's Joshua's fans..?


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Missing a lot and don't think he's gone to the body once


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Flash Jab said:


> Terry O Connor as ref? Brit stoppage incoming.


why the fuck didnt he stop it!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

He put his arms out 2 hug him and joshua sparked him lol


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

^^^ hahahaha

josh reminds me of..


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Aye. Just about right.


----------



## Captain Freedom (Jun 7, 2012)

:lol: Couldn't help himself there Terry two flush shots is just too much punishment


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Puts hands down to pull up shorts gets sparked again


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Time to get someone to test him now, he's had a few fights to adjust to the game and looks very comfortable.


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

Joshua beats a no mark. Big whoop.


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

He didn't get sparked, sparked = knocked out.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

Darch gave him a good round of work, made him miss a few times, stuck the jab out himself. That punch at the end of the round basically ended that though. If they're serious about the British title this year then they need to start bridging that gap now...


----------



## James Figg (Jul 15, 2012)

I understand the point of bringing fighters along slowly but he'll learn nothing from that.

Next 3 fights for Joshua need to be John McDermott, Audley Harrison and Sam Sexton.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Niggle?


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

At least Darch landed a solid right hand...


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

atleast theyve stopped calling him the future peoples champion...


----------



## Primadonna Kool (Jun 14, 2012)

Looks basic to me Joshua, not got much of a creative brain.

Sometimes with fights like these, you want to see a full assault of head and body.

A big strong lad who knows the basics, he will go far in today's climate.

But i want to see how he reacts to serious pressure.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I'd like to see a Price fight who doesn't have a ton of experience compared to Joshua but obviously it'd be a bad fight to make considering if Joshua won, Price would look even more laughable and if Price KO'd Joshua, that's another gold medalist down the shitter.

Still, would like to see who'd stay standing.


----------



## sim_reiss (Jun 6, 2012)

James Figg said:


> I understand the point of bringing fighters along slowly but he'll learn nothing from that.
> 
> Next 3 fights for Joshua need to be John McDermott, *Audley Harrison* and Sam Sexton.


No.


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

I am already excited to see avila-joshua next!!!


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> Niggle?


not going to lie it's bugging me how many times they have said it


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> I'd like to see a Price fight who doesn't have a ton of experience compared to Joshua but obviously it'd be a bad fight to make considering if Joshua won, Price would look even more laughable and if Price KO'd Joshua, that's another gold medalist down the shitter.
> 
> Still, would like to see who'd stay standing.


Wouldn't be a bad shootout at some point in the future.

Theoretically if Price is handled slowly they could be at a similar level at some point. I think Price's chin would be 1st to give in like.


----------



## BunnyGibbons (Jun 7, 2012)

Selby sure about that paedo moustache?


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

I am really looking forward to this. I feel like cheering Munroe on but then I remember how fucking boring he is.

But I dunno, it's an enticing matchup.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

BunnyGibbons said:


> Selby sure about that paedo moustache?


:lol:


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

You would never guess who the Matchroom fighter is here.

Selby vs Opponent.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Take the sunglasses off, Rendall


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

:rofl this tune


----------



## James Figg (Jul 15, 2012)

Still think Munroe may have something left.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Primadonna Kool said:


> Looks basic to me Joshua, not got much of a creative brain.
> 
> Sometimes with fights like these, you want to see a full assault of head and body.
> 
> ...


my heart drops when you hear a sound bite of him say "boxing isn't completed, it's just two hands and getting them to your opponent"


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Charliebigspuds said:


> Wouldn't be a bad shootout at some point in the future.
> 
> Theoretically if Price is handled slowly they could be at a similar level at some point. I think Price's chin would be 1st to give in like.












:think

Fuck yeah Jammin' is such a tune to come out to. Haway then Munroe, just don't bore me to tears.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

War binman:bbb


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

BunnyGibbons said:


> Selby sure about that paedo moustache?


Mustapha Kebabs!


----------



## BHAFC (Jun 6, 2013)

I think Munroe has been over looked, he is going to give Selby a tough fight.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

big l!


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Munroe really does have a great resume for a domestic level fighter, beat Terrezas and Martinez and put up a solid effort against Nishioka.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Seby coming into Big L again>>>>>>> G shizzzz


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

My moms told me to a get a job fuck that!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Brickfists said:


> Munroe really does have a great resume for a domestic level fighter, beat Terrezas and Martinez and put up a solid effort against Nishioka.


Definitely, was surprised when I was reading the preview to the fight in BN. Two wins against Kiko M is impressive.


----------



## Mr Applebee (Jun 5, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Seby coming into Big L again>>>>>>> G shizzzz


what track is that mate?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mr Applebee said:


> what track is that mate?


Big L- Lifestylez of da poor and dangerous, classic shit mate.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Mr Applebee said:


> what track is that mate?


lifestyle of the poor n dangerous.


----------



## Mr Applebee (Jun 5, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Big L- Lifestylez of da poor and dangerous, classic shit mate.


Cheers, thats one for the ipod. they dont make em like that anymore.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Eddie hearn only co promotes Selby?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Munroe looks in fantastic shape...


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

(that took me 15 mins to find fucking hell)


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

oh for ffff-


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Casper Gomez said:


> Eddie hearn only co promotes Selby?


No, he's sole promoter, Sanigar is his manager.


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

There's my to go the distance bet gone ffs


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Tage_West said:


> (that took me 15 mins to find fucking hell)


:lol:


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Tage_West said:


> (that took me 15 mins to find fucking hell)


that is shit mate!! hahahaha


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Fucking hell, 6 KO's? That's it? Deceptive.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

Mr Applebee said:


> Cheers, thats one for the ipod. they dont make em like that anymore.


Download Big L - Size 'Em Up. too


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

fuckin lewis!!!


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

I am the weferee


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Fucking hell, Ian john lewis.....


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

selby has to look good..no bullshit clowning.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> No, he's sole promoter, Sanigar is his manager.


Cool, I only thought that because it said in association with sanigar events


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

god footwork from selbs.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

East work for my jigaboooo Selby..


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

oh shut up rowling!!!


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Munroe wobbled!?!?!?!?!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Munroe looks done already. A bridge too far here.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

according to shit nick he was doing the harlem shake.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

Selby looked very good there, can't see this lasting long


----------



## James Figg (Jul 15, 2012)

Well, I got it wrong about Munroe.

Ends this round, 3rd at most.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Casper Gomez said:


> Cool, I only thought that because it said in association with sanigar events


Yeah Sanigar has quite a few fighters he promotes on the bill that's why mate, but Selby is Hearn's. Sanigar picks his opponents thought and has a lot of say.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

binman is a done fighter!


----------



## Mr Applebee (Jun 5, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> lifestyle of the poor n dangerous.


Cheers


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Fuck if Munroe can't get through the first half and Selby doesn't fade he's got NO chance.

Can see a corner or a body stoppage here.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> binman is a done fighter!


At least the kid tried. It's target practise at the minute.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

woah, munroe is done man..


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

this is sad to watch...


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

See this fight was one sided but Ed sold it as a 70/30 type fight and some people believed. good salesman


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Trail said:


> At least the kid tried. It's target practise at the minute.


its just sad watching him like this.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Selby looking great but a lot of this is down to Munroe being over the hill and in with a stronger man.

Perfect showcase fight for Selby


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

This seems like a fight that is going to leave Munroe asking himself if he wants to quit at the end of every round, and eventually he'll answer yes.


----------



## Charliebigspuds (Jun 6, 2012)

I really liked Munroe when he had that good run towards the World Title challenge,it's a real shame to see him like this.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Selby has started so strong, great combinations, great heart, fuck I love Monroe, but tonight it ain't his night.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

nice combos by selby


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

very true, looking good against a washed up fighter means jack..i guess this is a slow step up fight for selby.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> its just sad watching him like this.


I fully agree. Can Rendall possibly land a lucky punch?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Trail said:


> I fully agree. Can Rendall possibly land a lucky punch?


miracles my friend..


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> miracles my friend..


Dare to dream Jim, dare to dream.


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

He's not got the power even if he does land clean.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Typical crossroads fight when the young up and coming fighter has to much for the old war horse


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

This reminds me of Quigg's fight with Jason Booth


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

A world class fighter will put Selby on his arse, so many defensive flaws.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Trail said:


> I fully agree. Can Rendall possibly land a lucky punch?


rendall has never koed anybody. he crushes them with his strength and size. he is now in a bigger division and looks really loose from the floor. i really would love munroe to pull something out tonight. go on ren!


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> This reminds me of Quigg's fight with Jason Booth


Good shout


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Mat_Cauthon said:


> A world class fighter will put Selby on his arse, so many defensive flaws.


How many 'world class' Featherweights are there though?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

selby has potential to be a champ, ooh munroe landed one there I type..


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

Selby still has a long way to go if he wants to be a "real title holder"


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

When Selby digs in and works the body he looks quality but on the back foot he's not so good.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

if there was ever a fighter who needed to be put on his arse its selby.


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Mat_Cauthon said:


> A world class fighter will put Selby on his arse, so many defensive flaws.


Selby still has a lot to learn, remember. Holds his hands a bit too low for me.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

what does watt expect

munroe isnt a bum


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

Ari Gold Bawse said:


> what does watt expect
> 
> munroe isnt a bum


Don't listen to Jim Watt, good boxer, shit pundit.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

he reminds me of jason litzau sometimes.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Why doesn't Selby just go on the front foot and dig in, he'd have Munroe out of there in 2 rounds.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> This reminds me of Quigg's fight with Jason Booth


Spot on.

Hopefully Munroe doesn't go the way of Booth.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

sad shit right here. Selby doesn't have the power he thinks he has.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

IJL hero to the rescue!!!!!


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

fuck off.


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

Rendall wasn't throwing anything back but he wasn't remotely hurt - Selby stings like a butterfly!


----------



## Pecsaetan (Jun 7, 2012)

Depressingly predictable.


----------



## Casual Benson's Unknown (Jun 5, 2012)

Meh, that was a bad stoppage and shit from Selby for not finishing him.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Terrible stoppage yet again from IanJohn Lewis


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

What a surprise another british stoppage


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

we always need at least one british stoppage :rofl


----------



## hitman_hatton1 (Jun 14, 2013)

f*ck off ref.:fire


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Did Selby just ask for IJL for a British stoppage?


----------



## Trail (May 24, 2013)

It was only a matter of time. He (Rendall) only chucked a couple of punches back in that round.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

for everyones entertainment


----------



## thechosen1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Bull shit Selby looked at ref as if to say yu going to stop this and ref stpped it Munre not even in trouble


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

IJL should be on crime watch.

But hey, munroe deserved to see the end of that round.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

That's just ruined a good performance from Selby for me, we see this disgusting shit week in week out fffs


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

First British stoppage of the year goes to the IJL which is no surprise


----------



## Berliner (Jun 6, 2013)

what a great stoppage.
selby is shit


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lmao @ selby hollering at the ref ahahahahahahah


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

The punches hitting his wrists and gloves ffs!


----------



## Gazanta87 (Aug 9, 2013)

What round lads?


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Standard Matchroom shit stoppage laughable


----------



## King Horse (Dec 20, 2012)

Selby asking IJL to stop it was pathetic.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Do standing 8 counts not exist in British boxing ? Serious question like


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Fuck this I'm writing to BN about how shit IJL is. He's a fucking scumbucket and can't do anything right.


----------



## makeithappen (Nov 5, 2013)

What is Lee Selby's ethnic background, btw?


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

The stoppage was inevitable once Selby started flurrying on Munroes gloves


----------



## PaulieMc (Jun 6, 2013)

:eddie


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

A good card 7/10 card tonight.Eddie did a good job on this card.The Hull card looks weak so his detractors could have a chance to have a whinge with that one


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Brickfists said:


> Do standing 8 counts not exist in British boxing ? Serious question like


No and they should because it cost McCloskey his career.


----------



## Casper Gomez (Sep 9, 2013)

makeithappen said:


> What is Lee Selby's ethnic background, btw?


Gypsy


----------



## Smeg (Jul 25, 2013)

Meh stoppage. Munroe threw about 20 shots in the whole fight and was in the corner with shots raining on him, hitting gloves or not. If it was in the US, it would get laughed at.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

aren't we immune to this shit?


----------



## Tiny (Jun 4, 2013)

Anyone thinking that was a bad stoppage needs to look at the scuff marks on Munroe's gloves, serious damage was being done.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Brickfists said:


> Do standing 8 counts not exist in British boxing ? Serious question like


They don't exist anywhere any more, to my knowledge.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Enjoyed the card but that stoppage pissed me off.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Still, suppose it was a stoppage that would make Calzaghe blush.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Tiny said:


> Anyone thinking that was a bad stoppage needs to look at the scuff marks on Munroe's gloves, serious damage was being done.


:lol:


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

Getting tiresome blaming Hearn/Matchroom for these stoppages. If anything it's incompetent referring so email the board if you are that upset.

It was premature IMO but thankfully Selby didn't look as bad (boring) as he has recently. Did we actually get a genuine KO tonight? Even Golovkin didn't manage it.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

Casper Gomez said:


> Gypsy


sanigar's background?


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

I love Sanigar's accent :lol:


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> No and they should because it cost McCloskey his career.





Wallet said:


> They don't exist anywhere any more, to my knowledge.


Really ?

Fucking hell that's a load of shit, they're needed for situations like that.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

BoxingAnalyst said:


> Enjoyed the card but that stoppage pissed me off.


Yep it`s a British boxing problem, anyone who has followed British boxing has seen terrible stoppages on shows put on by every promoter in the country.


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> lmao @ selby hollering at the ref ahahahahahahah


He got smacked with a cheeky punch when he was calling on the ref as well.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

IvanDrago said:


> Getting tiresome blaming Hearn/Matchroom for these stoppages. If anything it's incompetent referring so email the board if you are that upset.
> 
> It was premature IMO but thankfully Selby didn't look as bad (boring) as he has recently. Did we actually get a genuine KO tonight? Even Golovkin didn't manage it.


Yeah because emailing the board will do something.....:rolleyes

Maybe if Hearn didnt constantly praise the stoppages something would be done about IJL and the likes.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Tiny said:


> Anyone thinking that was a bad stoppage needs to look at the scuff marks on Munroe's gloves, serious damage was being done.


you have 13 posts

fuck off


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

IvanDrago said:


> Getting tiresome blaming Hearn/Matchroom for these stoppages. If anything it's incompetent referring so email the board if you are that upset.
> 
> It was premature IMO but thankfully Selby didn't look as bad (boring) as he has recently. Did we actually get a genuine KO tonight? Even Golovkin didn't manage it.


I agree,but people used to do so when Wazza was the top promoter it`s just the way some fans like to act towards the number 1 guy who they want brought down a peg or two.To be fair some people on here are just being tounge in cheek


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

munroe going in!


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Got to love Rendall!


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

what's next for selby?


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> you have 13 posts
> 
> fuck off


What the fuck does that have to do with it ?


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

calzaggy is a miserable cunt!


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> what's next for selby?


Another fight where IJL is the ref and he is good to go. If i was rich enough i would pay that fucker to retire as he spoils too many fights.


----------



## Ari Gold Bawse (Jun 4, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> what's next for selby?


defend the european a couple times then become mandatory for a title i guess


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Lol repeating Joshua within the hour? They will do anything to give him exposure, suppose its because he has no real fans


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Jim Kelly said:


> calzaggy is a miserable cunt!


this, shit pundit says about three words. Clearly not on the sniff tonight


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Mat_Cauthon said:


> What the fuck does that have to do with it ?


troll/dry lunch


----------



## thechosen1 (Nov 21, 2013)

Jim Kelly said:


> calzaggy is a miserable cunt!


Calazaghe has spent all night holding his bllocks like somebody is abut to take a free kick


----------



## Tiny (Jun 4, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> you have 13 posts
> 
> fuck off


I had more than you do on ESB, I am victorious.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

lol..

so thats boxing don for today.


----------



## Jos (Jul 16, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> you have 13 posts
> 
> fuck off


lol .. every time i see a post like this i think the poster lives on the internet.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Jos said:


> lol .. every time i see a post like this i think the poster lives on the internet.


you only have 24 you have nothing to add to this conversation.


----------



## IvanDrago (Jul 26, 2013)

There are seriously a lot of fighters around at the moment (inc. Golovkin), not just our UK bunch, that need to step up a level or two within the next couple fights.

One being Joshua, can he fight for the British by his sixth outing? Not sure what McCory's point was about Lewis fighting for the European by his 14th fight. If he's ready, he's ready.


----------



## Jim Kelly (Jul 12, 2012)

march 1st looks a good night of boxing.


----------



## Mat Cauthon (May 22, 2013)

So boxing knowledge = how much time you spend on a fucking internet forum. Bravo.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Tage_West said:


> you only have 24 you have nothing to add to this conversation.


:lol:


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Mat_Cauthon said:


> So boxing knowledge = how much time you spend on a fucking internet forum. Bravo.


basically....depends how you spend your time.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

the ref probably felt Munroe was being outclassed, if that's the case (I havent seen the fight) then theres not much wrong with the stoppage


----------



## Flea Man (Jun 2, 2012)

Brickfists said:


> Do standing 8 counts not exist in British boxing ? Serious question like


What, if the fighter hasn't been dropped? They shouldn't exist in pro boxing at all, that's amateur shit.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

adamcanavan said:


> the ref probably felt Munroe was being outclassed, if that's the case (I havent seen the fight) then theres not much wrong with the stoppage


That shouldn't be his concern or his call though. It's not like he's saving Munroe for another day. His job is to protect the fighter if they aren't protecting themselves, which Rendall was. He's a shocking referee, he can't make the right decision to save his skin. Fuck him and fuck every one of his decisions in that ring.


----------



## Brickfists (Oct 17, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> What, if the fighter hasn't been dropped? They shouldn't exist in pro boxing at all, that's amateur shit.


They are absolutely needed in pro boxing to stop refs from panicking and jumping in too early. Nothing wrong with stopping the action for a few seconds to take a look at someone, make sure they're alright to continue.


----------



## DeMarco (Jun 3, 2013)

Selby hits like a 6 year old girl. IJL is a fucking disgrace too


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Flea Man said:


> What, if the fighter hasn't been dropped? They shouldn't exist in pro boxing at all, that's amateur shit.


Flea droppin in to lay down the law, where you been mate


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> That shouldn't be his concern or his call though. It's not like he's saving Munroe for another day. His job is to protect the fighter if they aren't protecting themselves, which Rendall was. He's a shocking referee, he can't make the right decision to save his skin. Fuck him and fuck every one of his decisions in that ring.


not true, read the BBBoC rules of boxing, specifically rule 3.34, the ref can stop a fight if he feels a boxer is being outclassed


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

adamcanavan said:


> not true, read the* BBBoC rules* of boxing


...Oh, that explains everything then.

I think it should be to the ref's discretion but if they constantly make idiotic calls like this, then they should rightfully be called a twat.

You don't stop a fight 5 or so rounds into it when Selby is not dominating and Munroe isn't in any serious trouble and doesn't have a career of taking damage or getting hurt. Watch the fight mate, you can't defend it. Rules aren't exempt from being fucking stupid either.


----------



## Jack (Jul 29, 2012)

Awful stoppage. Selby was landing some decent shots but Munroe wasn't hurt at all.


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

cook won in fourth.


----------



## raymann (Jul 6, 2012)

anybody know how tony pace got on?


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> ...Oh, that explains everything then.
> 
> I think it should be to the ref's discretion but if they constantly make idiotic calls like this, then they should rightfully be called a twat.
> 
> You don't stop a fight 5 or so rounds into it when Selby is not dominating and Munroe isn't in any serious trouble and doesn't have a career of taking damage or getting hurt. Watch the fight mate, you can't defend it. Rules aren't exempt from being fucking stupid either.


not just the BBBoC rules though, IBF as another example. I agree it's a bit harsh to declare someone outclassed before the second half of a fight though


----------



## smoggy7188 (May 28, 2013)

raymann said:


> anybody know how tony pace got on?


look above.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

adamcanavan said:


> not just the BBBoC rules though, IBF as another example. I agree it's a bit harsh to declare someone outclassed before the second half of a fight though


It's hard to agree with a stoppage like that when you see it, whatever the rules say. Imagine if football had that rule when 2 or more goals were scored by one team half an hour in and the ref waved it off and told them to get an early shower.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> It's hard to agree with a stoppage like that when you see it, whatever the rules say. Imagine if football had that rule when 2 or more goals were scored by one team half an hour in and the ref waved it off and told them to get an early shower.


I know but you equally can't criticise the ref for following the rules of his job


----------



## Lazarus (Jun 2, 2012)

Summary guys? Just got in.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

adamcanavan said:


> I know but you equally can't criticise the ref for following the rules of his job


I see your point. Maybe it's an issue that needs to be raised with the BBBoC, because I certainly don't agree with stoppages like that, on a constant basis. He just happens to be the one that does it the most, next to Terry O Connor, Howard Foster and that old bastard (who isn't as bad, don't recall his name stopped the Enzo-Haye fight). Then you have a referee like Richie Davis who I think is much superior and Mickey Vann took no shit either.

Still though, it's at the beginning of the introduction. "I'm the referee, protect yourselves at all times." I didn't hear him say "if one of you gets outclassed, I'll stop it even if you're defending yourself" in that little speech.


----------



## DrMo (Jun 6, 2012)

Just got back from the Selby show, had a great time. Good atmosphere & no problems at all.

Ochieng-Evans was a really good fight to watch live, Jenkins wasn't as impressive as I remember from prizefighter but still pretty good.

Rees-Buckland was awesome, especially the 12th round. Joshua was beastly & Selby-Monroe was better than I expected.

Did y'all see those ring card girls? The one with the big fake tits is a scouser & she kissed me on the cheek.


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> I see your point. Maybe it's an issue that needs to be raised with the BBBoC, because I certainly don't agree with stoppages like that, on a constant basis. He just happens to be the one that does it the most, next to Terry O Connor, Howard Foster and that old bastard (who isn't as bad, don't recall his name stopped the Enzo-Haye fight). Then you have a referee like Richie Davis who I think is much superior and Mickey Vann took no shit either.
> 
> Still though, it's at the beginning of the introduction. "I'm the referee, protect yourselves at all times." I didn't hear him say "if one of you gets outclassed, I'll stop it even if you're defending yourself" in that little speech.


tbf he cant go through the whole rulebook whilst the tv camera is on him, probably went over it in the rulebook aha I think they shouldnt be able to stop it for outclassing until at least the 7th round imo, otherwise the other fighter can still have a chance to come back or it might be a weird gameplan . but yeah blame the bbboc for their rules rather than the ref enforcing them, unless the ref has just made a blatant cock up :lol: I'll have to watch the fight to see for myself, just from what I was reading selby was in complete control so maybe that's what the wefewee was seeing


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

adamcanavan said:


> tbf he cant go through the whole rulebook whilst the tv camera is on him, probably went over it in the rulebook aha I think they shouldnt be able to stop it for outclassing until at least the 7th round imo, otherwise the other fighter can still have a chance to come back or it might be a weird gameplan . but yeah blame the bbboc for their rules rather than the ref enforcing them, unless the ref has just made a blatant cock up :lol: I'll have to watch the fight to see for myself, just from what I was reading selby was in complete control so maybe that's what the wefewee was seeing


It wasn't control like Sergio/JCC off the top of my head, Rendall was just underwhelming but it's not like he wasn't landing now and again or having some success, he just didn't look the same. What will have influenced him is that before the stoppage, Selby turned around and waved the ref on to stop it and he'd barely hurt him. Just as a referee he is not any good under any pressure.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2014)

@Lilo won't see the issue with Ian Jon Lewis reefing next week


----------



## Lilo (Jun 4, 2012)

Rob said:


> @Lilo won't see the issue with Ian Jon Lewis reefing next week


What you talking about?


----------



## jonnyclash1 (Jul 26, 2013)

Happy with that, IJL won me £75

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Brickfists said:


> They are absolutely needed in pro boxing to stop refs from panicking and jumping in too early. Nothing wrong with stopping the action for a few seconds to take a look at someone, make sure they're alright to continue.


I agree.there has been countless examples over the last year.


----------



## Libertarian (Jun 2, 2012)

IJL is by nature a panicker.

Look at Enzo vs Ovil - he flew straight in without thinking.

McCloskey vs Corley - dived straight in. 

He's not a fit and proper person to do the job. 

John Keane is probably the best stopper of fights here - he gave Enzo a chance to prove himself able to continue against Haye and rightly stopped it.... Sexton vs Chisora another.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Back to Bill (Jun 5, 2012)

You Kipper said:


> IJL is by nature a panicker.
> 
> Look at Enzo vs Ovil - he flew straight in without thinking.
> 
> ...


I agree, I still think Richie Davies is the best overall official, not that its something to proud of, it just means your slightly less shit than the rest.


----------



## One to watch (Jun 5, 2013)

Bill said:


> I agree, I still think Richie Davies is the best overall official, not that its something to proud of, it just means your slightly less shit than the rest.


I like Richie Davies as well.he is old school and more often than not uses common sense.


----------



## BoxingAnalyst (Jun 4, 2012)

Bill said:


> I agree, I still think Richie Davies is the best overall official, not that its something to proud of, it just means your slightly less shit than the rest.


:lol:


----------

